# PC Zusammenstellung in Ordnung? Erfahrung mit Mindfactory Montage?



## AlcatraZ24 (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo Forum,

Ich bin neu hier und will mich mal vorstellen. 

Ich bin Selim und seit langem ein Konsolero. Aber mit der Zeit haben mir typische Pc spiele gefehlt (Anno, Age of Empire, lol, wow, cs go, und vieles mehr. 

Habe mir also gestern ein Pc zusammengestellt und habe vor diesen zu kaufen. Der Kauf wird vorraussichtlich  bei mindfactory abgeschlossen (habe von vieen Leuten nur gutes gehört über mindfactory).

Ich wollte kein kompletten PC kaufen sondern mir die teile zusammen suchen und diese dann mithilfe der Montage und Test von mindfactory zusammenbasteln und testen lassen (99€).


Mein PC zusammenstelung sieht so aus : 

SSD: 250GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-76E250B/EU) 



Netzteil: 700 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Silver  


CD Laufwerk: Asus BW-16D1HT Blu-ray Disc Writer SATA intern schwarz Bulk 


CPU Lüfter: Cooler Master V8 V.2 Tower Kühler 


Mainbord: (bluetooth, soundkarte, wlan, lan) MSI Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail 


Festplatte SSHD: 2000GB Seagate FireCuda ST2000DX002 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s 


Prozessor: Intel Core i7 8700K 6x 3.70GHz So.1151 WOF 
Was bedeutet WOF?

Zusammenbauservice: Montage- und Funktionstestservice (99€)

Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil orange 


Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit 

Grafikkarte: 11GB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)  



Kostet mich fast um die 2000€. Ich will für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet sein. Wie findet ihr diese Zusammenstelung? 
Kann ich da noch was austauschen oder reicht das so? 

Wenn ich mir dies bestelle und mindfactory den zusammenbau überlasse, kann ich dann auch wirklich neuware bekommen? 

Ich will jetzt niemanden was unterstellen oder so. Aber die meisten davon sind ja retail ware und wenn diese die zusammenbauen und dann den pc zu mir versenden, kann ich ja nicht prüfen ob das gebraucht ist oder nicht. 

Werden bei mindfactory wirklich nur neue waren verkauft ( der preis ist wirklich mega tief)  ???

Ich habe halt angst das bei meinem PC Zusammenbau b ware von anderen kunden eingebaut wird, die zurück geschickt wurden. 

Hat jemand erfahrung mit Mindfactory speziell mit dem Zusammenbauservice? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen AlcatraZ24


----------



## Salatsauce45 (7. Juli 2018)

Willkommen im Forum. Die Zusammenstellung sieht in Ordnung aus aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten solltest Du ändern.
Für die Komponenten reicht auch ein 500W Netzteil aus, dann kannst du gleich ein höherwertiges nehmen, z.B. das Straight Power falls Du im selben Hause bleiben willst.

Ich war auch nie ein Fan von Cooler Master Luftkühlern aber wenn Du schon so viel Geld für einen Kühler blechen willst kann es gleich ein NH-D15 sein. Wenn dir die Farbe nicht gefällt, tut es der Alpenföhn Olymp genauso gut für deutlich weniger Knete.



> Was bedeutet WOF?


Without fan - ohne Kühler

Gehäuse: Das Silent Base 800 hat nun schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist weniger empfehlenswert als neuere Tower. Für den PC reicht auch das Silent Base 600 ( gibt es auch mit tempered glass) oder schau Dich bei Fractal design um. Gibt deutlich bessere Alternativen als das 800er.

Zum Thema fertigbauen: Alles was Du kaufst wird aus den Kartons (retail) entnommen und eingebaut, da ist nichts b-Ware. 
Außerdem würde ich Dir empfehlen Dich über den PC-Bau schlau zu machen. Du scheinst ja schon Ahnung zu haben, wie man sich ein balancierten Build zusammenstellt, da dürfte der Bau auch keine Herausforderung sein. Es gibt auf YT millionen Videos dazu wie man einen PC zusammensteckt, das ist kein Hexenwerk und wenn Du in deinem Leben mal Lego gespielt hast und Mainboard Manuals lesen kannst wird das auch in unter 2 Stunden fertig sein


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (7. Juli 2018)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum. Die Zusammenstellung sieht in Ordnung aus aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten solltest Du ändern.
> Für die Komponenten reicht auch ein 500W Netzteil aus, dann kannst du gleich ein höherwertiges nehmen, z.B. das Straight Power falls Du im selben Hause bleiben willst.
> 
> Ich war auch nie ein Fan von Cooler Master Luftkühlern aber wenn Du schon so viel Geld für einen Kühler blechen willst kann es gleich ein NH-D15 sein. Wenn dir die Farbe nicht gefällt, tut es der Alpenföhn Olymp genauso gut für deutlich weniger Knete.
> ...



Ich ärgere mich gerade sehr. Habe den PC schon bei Mindfactory bestellt. Kann ich nachträglich noch was ändern oder ist das schon zu spät? 
Zahlung wurde mit Paypal aufgegeben und der Betrag gezogen aber die GPU ist noch nicht vorrätig. 

Straight Power als Netzteil. Ist das Netzteil was ich ausgewählt habe jetzt miserabel oder ist meines eher nicht langlebig? 




Verstehe. Also bedeutet das, das ich noch ein extra Kühler einbauen muss oder ist der CPU Kühler NH-D15  ausreichend? 

Silentbase hört sich gut an. Ich werde es mir mal anschauen. Ich wollte mir eigentlich zu anfang einen in win 303 dazulegen aber dachte das das mein CPU Kühler  sowie meine GPU nict hinein passt. Woran mache ich fest, welches gehäuse als erster tower geeignet ist?

Ja das stimmt. Ich wollte erst mal am anfang ein zusammengebautes bekommen und wollte sowieso mal im nachhinein mal fuß fassen. Ich werde mir aber mal die videos anschauen. 


Ich danke dir vielmals für deine lange und mit mühe beantwortete Antwort. 

Ich hoffe ich kann meine mindfactory bestellung ändern


----------



## TrueRomance (7. Juli 2018)

Und keine SSHD kaufen, das ist Murks. Nimm eine normale HDD.
Brauchst du nicht unbedingt wlan und Bluetooth beim Mainboard? Am besten wäre ihn per Kabel mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Wenn das nicht funktioniert tuts auch ein WLAN Stick für ein paar Taler. 

CPU Kühler wurde ja schon angesprochen. 

Wieso fragst du hier und bestellst im selben Atemzug? Stornier es einfach.

Auf was für einem Monitor spielst du. Ist die 1080ti überhaupt nötig?


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (7. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und keine SSHD kaufen, das ist Murks. Nimm eine normale HDD.
> Brauchst du nicht unbedingt wlan und Bluetooth beim Mainboard? Am besten wäre ihn per Kabel mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Wenn das nicht funktioniert tuts auch ein WLAN Stick für ein paar Taler.
> 
> CPU Kühler wurde ja schon angesprochen.
> ...



ist eine SSHD wirklich Murks? 

Lese so oft das es wirklich gut sein soll. Hm verstehe. Dann werde ich das umstellen. 

Beim Mainboard ist wlan sowie Bluetooth im mainboard enthalten. Lan ist soweit ich weiß auch im Mainboard zu finden.


Ich habe die Bestellung im gleichen Atemzug aufgegeben, da die gpu urplötzlich 200€ billiger geworden ist und dann wieder teurer und danach wieder billiger. Wollte mir die gpu im preisverfall schnappen.


Kann mich beim twoer nicht entscheiden. Wechsn würdest du mir empfehlen? 

Es gibt soviee twoer und die fractal design sind auch maßig verfügbar...


----------



## Torben456 (7. Juli 2018)

Fractal Design Meshify C Tempered Glass weiß - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
Fractal Design Meshify C mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi | Mindfactory.de
Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Gehäuse | Mindfactory.de


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (7. Juli 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Fractal Design Meshify C Tempered Glass weiß - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
> Fractal Design Meshify C mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi | Mindfactory.de
> Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Gehäuse | Mindfactory.de



Danke, der Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt Midi tower hat es mir angetan. 


Ich habe da noch ein paar Fragen.

1) habe ich oft gesehen, das es windows 10 pro 64bit leys gibt und das zu spottpreisen und das in seriösen deutschen shops. Wie kann ich mich gegen illegales absichern woran erkenne ich gebrannte bzw illegale keys.

2) muss ich das bios aktualisieren und wenn ja wie?

3) muss ich noch  eine Wärmeleitpaste auf meiner cpu auftragen, da es ein Wof Modell ist? Gibt es da deswegen was zu beachten.

4. gibt es irgendwelche tipps die ich beim ersten anschließen/auspacken beachten soll?


5) warum ist eine SSHD schlechter als eine herkömmliche HDD


----------



## markus1612 (7. Juli 2018)

Gar nicht, zumindest nicht dann, wenn du den Key nur per Email bekommst, denn ein Echtheitszertifikat ist nur der Lizenzaufkleber von Microsoft.
Ich würde beim Shop halt drauf schauen, dass es sich nicht um irgendeinen "no name"-Ebay-Verkäufer handelt, sondern um einen größeren Shop.
Ich hab bisher nicht wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen mit günstigen Windows Keys gemacht.

Du musst dir einen Kühler kaufen und den dementsprechend montieren, natürlich mit WLP.
Diese liegt aber beim Kühler bei.

Ruhig bleiben, genau die Anleitungen lesen und dann ohne Stress Schritt für Schritt zusammenbauen.

Eine SSHD ist nicht schlechter als eine HDD, empfehlenswert aber trotzdem nicht.
Lieber eine SSD und eine seperate HDD kaufen.


----------



## Alabamaman (7. Juli 2018)

AlcatraZ24 schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich gerade sehr. Habe den PC schon bei Mindfactory bestellt. Kann ich nachträglich noch was ändern oder ist das schon zu spät?
> Zahlung wurde mit Paypal aufgegeben und der Betrag gezogen aber die GPU ist noch nicht vorrätig.
> 
> Straight Power als Netzteil. Ist das Netzteil was ich ausgewählt habe jetzt miserabel oder ist meines eher nicht langlebig?
> ...



Guten Morgen. Mal ne frage weshalb fragst du in einem Forum nach ob die Hardware gut ist obwohl du schon bestellt hast. Versuch den Auftrag zu stornieren und frag dann hier nach was man für dein Geld so an Hardware kaufen sollte.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (7. Juli 2018)

Alabamaman schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Mal ne frage weshalb fragst du in einem Forum nach ob die Hardware gut ist obwohl du schon bestellt hast. Versuch den Auftrag zu stornieren und frag dann hier nach was man für dein Geld so an Hardware kaufen sollte.




Ich habe schon bestellt da die 1080ti vom Preis her plötzlich um 200€ gefallen ist und ich diese Preisgarantie noch mitnehmen wollte


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Juli 2018)

Ich greife mal deine Fragen ein wenig auf:

1. Ich hab drei günstige Keys bisher gekauft. Zwei davon laufen immer noch. Einer wurde nach wenigen Monaten nicht mehr akzeptiert, konnte auch wieder aktiviert werden. Neuen Key gekauft und gut ist. Der nicht mehr funktionierende Key hatte mich 2,99€ gekostet. Den Verlust kann man verkraften finde ich...

2. Nein, nicht unbedingt nötig. Wenn du bei MF die Komplettmontage bestellst, wird das für dich mit gemacht.

3. Paste ist beim Kühler dabei. Die auftragen und gut ist.

4. Alles was du wissen musst, findest du hier: [How-To] PC selbst zusammenbauen

5. Schlechter sind die nicht, nur meist unnötig teuer. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass du keinen Unterschied zwischen HDD und SSHD merken wirst, wohl aber zwischen SSHD und SSD.

Wie schon gesagt würde ich die Bestellung stornieren und einmal hier ordentlich beraten lassen 

Am besten noch die Fragen beantworten:



Spoiler



1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (7. Juli 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Gar nicht, zumindest nicht dann, wenn du den Key nur per Email bekommst, denn ein Echtheitszertifikat ist nur der Lizenzaufkleber von Microsoft.
> Ich würde beim Shop halt drauf schauen, dass es sich nicht um irgendeinen "no name"-Ebay-Verkäufer handelt, sondern um einen größeren Shop.
> Ich hab bisher nicht wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen mit günstigen Windows Keys gemacht.
> 
> ...




Wie schaut das eigentlich aus wenn Mindfactory den PC zusammenbaut? 
Machen die WLP drauf oder muss ich das gezielt ansprechen?


----------



## TrueRomance (7. Juli 2018)

Die Wärmeleitpaste ist beim Kühler schon vorhanden und wird von MF natürlich benutzt.
Was hätte denn deine 1080ti gekostet?

In welcher Auflösung wisst du zocken? 

Brauchst du wlan und Bluetooth? Das macht das Board erheblich teurer. Deswegen frag ich. LAN ist immer dabei.  Wenn du WLAN benötigst, bist du mit Stick deutlich günstiger. 

SSHDs kosten mehr als HDDs und bringen keinen leistungszuwachs oder Geschwindigkeitsvorteil. Hatte selbst mal eine. Keine Ahnung warum viele davon überzeugt sind, dass alles schneller ist seitdem sie eine haben. Wenn der Minicache voll ist, kann sogar das Gegenteil eintreten.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (7. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitpaste ist beim Kühler schon vorhanden und wird von MF natürlich benutzt.
> Was hätte denn deine 1080ti gekostet?
> 
> In welcher Auflösung wisst du zocken?
> ...



1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
Mein budget beträgt 2000€+70€ 


2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
Für den PC besitze ich ein Fernseher sowie ein Monitor (1ms sowie G-Sync) 

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja sollte es, aber habe mir immer edacht das wenn es ein Fachmann macht, es so besser ist

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

Aktuelle gibt es keine vorhandene Hadware, soll ein erst kauf werden.

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

4K monitor, 144 hz , 1ms reaktionszeit, G-Sync


6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

Hauptsächlich für Spiele wie Battlefield 1, Battlefield 5, black ops 4, PUBG, lol, Anthem, WoW, etliche Rollenspiele

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

2 tb hdd und 250gb ssd

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

Ja wenn erforderlich sollte er übertakten. Im idealfall beide

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk

Wlan, Bluetooth, optisches laufwerk 



Die Grafikkarte die ich für 699€ erworben habe ist die 11GB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail). Es soll ja einer der besten in dem bereich sein. der preis ist von 899€ auf 699€ gesprungen.

Wenn möglich in 4k 60 fps. Bin aber auch mit 4k 30 fps zufrieden (wenn es um rollenspiele geht kann ich ja die fps nicht beachten) dann sind aber die texturen wichtig. 

Eine frage. Besitzt die MSI Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail nicht schon Bluetooth, Wlan, Lan? 

Das mit den Stick dachte ich mir auch schon aber da der Mainbord sehr viele positiven Rückmeldungen hatte, dachte ich mir diesen zu erwerben.


Verstehe. Dann werde ich auf ssd und hdd umschweifen


----------



## TrueRomance (7. Juli 2018)

Ja das Mainboard unterstützt WLAN und Co.kostet aber 200taler.das Asrock extreme 4 ist fantastisch und kostet um die 150. WLAN Stick für nen 10er und du sparst 40 Taler. Wenn du sowieso per LAN verbindest kannst du die WLAN ja sparen. LAN ist immer besser. Wenn es per LAN unmöglich ist kannst du natürlich auch das msi nehmen. 


700 Taler ist natürlich ein guter Preis. Wenn die wieder so kostet einfach separat bestellen.

Und nein es ist nicht besser wenn es ein Profi macht. Die Jungs machen das sicher gut aber die 100 Taler kann man sich schenken. Youtube an und selber bauen ist echt nicht schwer. Schau dir mal ein paar Videos an und schau ob du es dir zutraust.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Juli 2018)

Mal so als grobe Idee:

1 Seagate BarraCuda Compute 2TB, 3.5", 64MB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM006)
1 Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1)
1 Intel Core i7-8700K, 6x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80684I78700K)
1 G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-32GISB)
1 ASRock Z370 Taichi (90-MXB5Y0-A0UAYZ)
1 LG Electronics GH24NSD1 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSD1.AUAA10B)
1 be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (BK022)
1 Fractal Design Define R6 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6-BK)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)

Eine GTX 1080 Ti wäre trotzdem noch drin, zumal es hier einiges an Sparpotenzial gibt...

....Board: hat alles "onboard". Ein Extreme4 + WLAN und BT Adapter wäre ein paar Euro günstiger
....RAM: man kann natürlich auch mit 16 GB anfangen
....SSD: halb so groß reicht auch, aber dann passen natürlich nicht mehr so viele Spiele rauf ^^
....Gehäuse: in einem Naoxia DS3 hätte die Hardware ebenfalls Platz
....Netzteil: ein Seasonic Focus Plus Gold mit 550W reicht ebenfalls aus
....CPU Kühler: ein Brocken 3 kühlt ebenfalls schon recht gut


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (7. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ja das Mainboard unterstützt WLAN und Co.kostet aber 200taler.das Asrock extreme 4 ist fantastisch und kostet um die 150. WLAN Stick für nen 10er und du sparst 40 Taler. Wenn du sowieso per LAN verbindest kannst du die WLAN ja sparen. LAN ist immer besser. Wenn es per LAN unmöglich ist kannst du natürlich auch das msi nehmen.
> 
> 
> 700 Taler ist natürlich ein guter Preis. Wenn die wieder so kostet einfach separat bestellen.
> ...



Verstehe. Das ist keine schlechter Gedankengang. Billigeres Board+ stick und ethernet lan. Da kommt man wirklich billiger weg. Ich muss aber schauen ob in der neuen Wohnung die wände den Empfang nicht stören. Lan ist echt klasse. Dauerhaft 200mbits sind echt eine klasse Bereicherung. 

Mittlerweile kostet die gtx 1080ti wieder 848€.....


Da hast du recht. Ich schaue es mir aufjedenfall an. Soll ja fast wie lego bauen sein


----------



## TrueRomance (7. Juli 2018)

Man muss sich halt etwas Zeit nehmen. Manche sagen 1 bis 2 Stunden. Lass dich nicht beirren. Wenns länger dauert, ist es halt so. In der Anleitung zum Mainboard steht auch drin, wo welcher Stecker hinkommt.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Juli 2018)

Wenn ein 4K Monitor mit GSync genutzt wird, könnte man auch über einen Ryzen nachdenken.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Juli 2018)

@TE
4k 144hz 1ms? Den gibt es noch nicht. Bzw wäre dann eine bessere Grafikkarte und ein höheres Budget nützlich.

Meinst du 4k 60hz 1ms?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Juli 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> @TE
> 4k 144hz 1ms? Den gibt es noch nicht. Bzw wäre dann eine bessere Grafikkarte und ein höheres Budget nützlich.
> 
> Meinst du 4k 60hz 1ms?



Klar gibts die: Produktvergleich ASUS ROG Swift PG27UQ, Acer Predator X27bmiiphzx Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TrueRomance (7. Juli 2018)

Ich denke er hat einen 4k TV und einen 144hz Monitor.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Juli 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Klar gibts die: Produktvergleich ASUS ROG Swift PG27UQ, Acer Predator X27bmiiphzx Geizhals Deutschland



Die haben beide angeblich 4ms. Laut Tests sind eher 12ms.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (7. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich denke er hat einen 4k TV und einen 144hz Monitor.



Ich habe einen 4k Fernseher (reaktionszeit für die tonne) und einen monitor mit 144hz. will aber beide an den PC anschließen. Müsste aber gehen oder?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Juli 2018)

AlcatraZ24 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 4k Fernseher (reaktionszeit für die tonne) und einen monitor mit 144hz. will aber beide an den PC anschließen. Müsste aber gehen oder?



Den einen oder HDMI 2.0 und den anderen per Displayport 1.2 oder 1.4 an die Grafikkarte. Könnte allerdings schwierig sein, da beide sowhl unterschiedliche Auflösungen als auch unterschiedlich schnelle Panels haben. Das wird schwierig, könnte allerdings funktionieren, sofern deine GPU die nötigen Anschlüsse hat (HDMI und Displayport haben fast alle).


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (8. Juli 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Den einen oder HDMI 2.0 und den anderen per Displayport 1.2 oder 1.4 an die Grafikkarte. Könnte allerdings schwierig sein, da beide sowhl unterschiedliche Auflösungen als auch unterschiedlich schnelle Panels haben. Das wird schwierig, könnte allerdings funktionieren, sofern deine GPU die nötigen Anschlüsse hat (HDMI und Displayport haben fast alle).



Ok verstehe  

Woran merke ich eigentlich ob mindfactory b-ware eingebaut hat bei meiner pc montage? Und wird bei der montage (100€) auch alles geprüft auch funktionstüchtigkeit und lärmeentwicklung und keine schäden auf der oberfläche? Ist ja schon ein hoher preis die montage für 100€

Wird es auch schriftlich mitgegeben?


----------



## TrueRomance (8. Juli 2018)

Da kannst du dir nicht sicher sein.
Der PC wird natürlich getestet. Windows drauf schauen ob es funktioniert und fertig.
Was sollen die bei der lärmentwicklung testen. Der PC ist so laut wie er ist.
Zeit ist Geld. Der PC wird Zusammengebaut, auf Funktion geprüft, und ab geht der.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (8. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Da kannst du dir nicht sicher sein.
> Der PC wird natürlich getestet. Windows drauf schauen ob es funktioniert und fertig.
> Was sollen die bei der lärmentwicklung testen. Der PC ist so laut wie er ist.
> Zeit ist Geld. Der PC wird Zusammengebaut, auf Funktion geprüft, und ab geht der.




Eigentich ist mir ja nicht wichtig ob er laut ist oder nicht. Aber wenn ich da  service level Gold bezahle dann darf man zuzüglich der 100€ auch erwarten das alles ohne gernauchsspuren bzw kratzerfrei rausgeht. Sehe denn Sinn bei 100€ nicht. Oder ist das jetzt zu viel verlangt


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (8. Juli 2018)

Ich hätte es wirklich selbst zusammenbauen müssen. Ich werde mit ihnen mal telefonieren müssen (also mindfactory kundenservice). 

Muss ich für den eigenbau auch kabelbinder und andere dinge zulegen? 

Und was brauch ich alles an equipment und was sollte ich mir kaufen? Bzw so ein all in one paket an werkzeugen und teilen für einen fehlerfreien Zusammenbau


----------



## TrueRomance (8. Juli 2018)

Xiaomi Wiha 24 in 1 Precision Screwdriver Kit - $21.59 Free Shipping | GearBest.com Mobile

Reicht aber auch ein herkömmlicher Schraubendreher. Am besten magnetisch. 
Der Rest wird nur gesteckt. 

Eventuell Kabelbinder und das war es schon.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (8. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Xiaomi Wiha 24 in 1 Precision Screwdriver Kit - $21.59 Free Shipping | GearBest.com Mobile
> 
> Reicht aber auch ein herkömmlicher Schraubendreher. Am besten magnetisch.
> Der Rest wird nur gesteckt.
> ...



Ok super dann bin ich gespannt auf meinen ersten Zusammenbau. Viel falsch kann ich nicht machen. 

Welche der drei grafikkarten ist am besten? 

11GB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1080 | Mindfactory.de

11GB Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Super Jetstream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX | Mindfactory.de

11GB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX | Mindfactory.de


Vorallem was ist der Unterschied zwischen der ASUS Geforce gtx 1080ti ROG STRIX Gaming aktiv und die Asus geforce gtx 1080ti ROG STRIX OC.  Gibt es da Taktunterschiede oder nur OC Einstellungen?   Weil die strix gaming ist derzeit verfügbar und die strix gaming OC ist nicht lieferbar

Oder soll ich die palit wählen?


----------



## Amon (8. Juli 2018)

Die OC ist schon ab Werk übertaktet, ansonsten ist sie gleich wie die normale Strix. Ich glaube bei der Palit ist der Kühler etwas leiser. Kannst bedenkenlos beide Karten nehmen, die OC Version der Szrix muss es nicht unbedingt sein, die normale kannst du ja auch übertakten wenn du das willst.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (8. Juli 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Die OC ist schon ab Werk übertaktet, ansonsten ist sie gleich wie die normale Strix. Ich glaube bei der Palit ist der Kühler etwas leiser. Kannst bedenkenlos beide Karten nehmen, die OC Version der Szrix muss es nicht unbedingt sein, die normale kannst du ja auch übertakten wenn du das willst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Ok also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich die ASUS Geforce gtx 1080ti ROG STRIX Gaming aktiv  bedenkenlos nehmen?  

finde das echt dumm wieso man 2 gleiche karten rausbringt und die eine auf werk übertaktet und es keine unterschiede gibt.

Soll ich auch schauen das der Mainboard vom selben hersteller ist?


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (8. Juli 2018)

Auf die gtx 1180 lohnt es nicht zu warten oder? 
Ich meine wieviel wird sie den zu release kosten? Wieviel hat die 1080 gekostet? 

Man ließt ja dauernd das der release soweit ist


----------



## Amon (8. Juli 2018)

Das mit der 1180 wäre ein Blick in die Glaskugel, da kann man jetzt nicht wirklich was zu sagen. Das Mainboard muss nicht unbedingt vom selben Hersteller sein, eine Grafikkarte von Asus funktioniert problemlos auch auf Mainboards von bspw. Gigabyte oder MSI. Das mit den OC Karten ist reines Marketing. Da selektiert der Hersteller die Chips die halt einen höheren Takt problemlos mit machen, verbaut sie auf sein PCB und verkauft die Karten dann als OC Version für 100€ mehr. [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (8. Juli 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Das mit der 1180 wäre ein Blick in die Glaskugel, da kann man jetzt nicht wirklich was zu sagen. Das Mainboard muss nicht unbedingt vom selben Hersteller sein, eine Grafikkarte von Asus funktioniert problemlos auch auf Mainboards von bspw. Gigabyte oder MSI. Das mit den OC Karten ist reines Marketing. Da selektiert der Hersteller die Chips die halt einen höheren Takt problemlos mit machen, verbaut sie auf sein PCB und verkauft die Karten dann als OC Version für 100€ mehr. [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




Verständlich. So machen die auch Geld haha. 

Ich habe mir jetzt ein video angeschaut und muss wirklich sagen, dass es schon ein wenig schwerer aussieht als ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Cpu auf Mainboard sieht ja garnicht so schwer aus, aber was mir zu schaffen macht sind die einzelnen Kabel von mainboard zu den anderen komponenten. Soll die Graka eigentlich mit den lüfern nach oben zeigen?  Also in richtung des netzteils oder nach unten?


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juli 2018)

8n aktuellen Gehäusen ist das Netzteil unten. Die Lüfter der Graka zeigen nach unten.
Wichtig sind die Abstandhalter unter dem Mainboard. 
Die kabelei ist anfangs etwas verwirrend aber im Handbuch ist alles erklärt.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (9. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> 8n aktuellen Gehäusen ist das Netzteil unten. Die Lüfter der Graka zeigen nach unten.
> Wichtig sind die Abstandhalter unter dem Mainboard.
> Die kabelei ist anfangs etwas verwirrend aber im Handbuch ist alles erklärt.



Verstehe. Also meinst du mit Abstandhalter der rahmen wo das Mainboard reinkommt?


----------



## seBrait (9. Juli 2018)

Die Kabel sind eigentlich ein Problem, bis auf die Front Panel Anschlüsse passen die nur an einer Stelle und sind selbsterklärend.
Die Frontpanel Anschlüsse musst du halt nach Gebrauchsanweisung aufstecken, auch nichts großes.

Beim Mainboard die Abstandshalter nicht vergessen und korrekt setzen; das sollte man hinbekommen.

Das einzige, was noch etwas Probleme bereiten könnte ist das Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste und Aufsetzen des Kühlers auf die CPU.

Die Grafikkarte passt nur in einer Richtung rein!


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juli 2018)

AlcatraZ24 schrieb:


> Verstehe. Also meinst du mit Abstandhalter der rahmen wo das Mainboard reinkommt?



Dort wo das Mainboard eingebaut wird sind Abstandshalter vorgeschraubt. Du musst nur schauen ob sie da sind und pb das Mainboard an allen Punkten auch Löcher hat zum verschrauben. Wenn das mainboard ein Loch weniger hat, muss der entsprechende Abstandshalter entfern werden. Sollte aber alles passen. Nur lieber vorher nachschauen.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (9. Juli 2018)

Kann ich vor dem kauf schon schauen wieviel abstandshalter im gehäuse sind und wieviel löcher das mainboard hat?


----------



## seBrait (9. Juli 2018)

AlcatraZ24 schrieb:


> Kann ich vor dem kauf schon schauen wieviel abstandshalter im gehäuse sind und wieviel löcher das mainboard hat?


Ja, vgl. Anleitungen von Mainboard und Gehäuse, kannst du im Netz runterladen.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (9. Juli 2018)

seBrait schrieb:


> Ja, vgl. Anleitungen von Mainboard und Gehäuse, kannst du im Netz runterladen.



Werde ich mir anschauen. 

Habe jetzt das  Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz. Wie findet ihr es von der Qualität?

Welche guten alternativen Gehäuse gibt es denn vorallem mit rgb  (vorallem atx formfaktor)


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juli 2018)

Die fractal Gehäuse sind absolute Sahne. Kann man bedenkenlos kaufen!

Schau dir bei caseking mal das farbwerk von aquacomputer an. Kostet zwar etwas, aber damit bist du völlig uneingeschränkt.


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Juli 2018)

Wenn du wirklich arge Probleme beim Zusammenbau hast kannst du auch mal hier schauen ob jemand in deiner Nähe ist 

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

Aber Youtube Videos, Ausreichend Zeit und Geduld und natürlich die HANDBÜCHER sollten für einen Reibungslosen Zusammenbau sorgen.

Bei Fragen kannst du aber gerne diesen Thread weiternutzen und Bilder dabei einstellen, so kann man dir auch bestimmte stecker erklären


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juli 2018)

Und bloß nicht den Stecker zur CPU Stromversorgung vergessen! Klassiker! Ist mir auch passiert.


----------



## hazelol (9. Juli 2018)

also ich hab meinen letzten rechner auch durch mf zusammenbauen lassen. Und hatte keine probleme. 
bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem service. ich hatte auch einen reklamationsfall, wo ich den kompletten rechner einschicken konnte und die kollegen bei mf auf fehlersuche gegangen sind. 
am ende ist mir der prozessor abgeraucht und dieser wurde 1:1 ersetzt ohne theater. allein hätte ich den fehler nicht gefunden.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (9. Juli 2018)

Guten morgen  

Ich werde mir alles selber bauen um des Geldes wegen. 


Ich habe gerade gelesen das ab August/September anscheinend der intel achtkerner und das neue Board Z390 kommen wird und wenn ich die komponente (z370, 8700k) kaufe und in 2 jahren upgraden will, dass ich mir ein neues Board (z390) kaufen muss. würde es sich nicht eher lohnen zu warten bis Ausgust/September oder wird das neue Bord und der neue intel achtkerner viel zu teuer?  Ich weiß ja kaum wieviel intel die release preise setzt


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juli 2018)

Wenn du in 2 Jahren aufrüsten würdest, brauchst du mit z370 sowie z390 ein neues Brett. Intel bringt zu jeder Prozessorgen einen neuen Chipsatz. Aber warum solltest du in 2 Jahren aufrüsten?


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (9. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wenn du in 2 Jahren aufrüsten würdest, brauchst du mit z370 sowie z390 ein neues Brett. Intel bringt zu jeder Prozessorgen einen neuen Chipsatz. Aber warum solltest du in 2 Jahren aufrüsten?



Also lieber Ryzen 2800X/8700K mit 1080ti und dann in 4 jahren aufrüsten? Oder wie lange kann ich damit spielen ohne aufzurüsten?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2018)

Das ganze wird auch in 6 Jahren noch gut laufen. Da mach dir mal keine Gedanken.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (9. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ganze wird auch in 6 Jahren noch gut laufen. Da mach dir mal keine Gedanken.



Finde das von mindfactory so lächerlich, dass bestellungen im nachhinein (vor dem versand) nicht änderbar ist.... 

Weil angeblich paypal käuferschutz im Weg steht....


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2018)

Ja, da wird gerne anderen der schwarze Peter zugeschoben.
Mind Factory eben.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (12. Juli 2018)

Also sieht es im Moment aus (der PC ist unterwegs, muss es nur zusammenbauen....) 


Sieht das gut aus? 

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 8x 3.70GHz So.AM4 BOX

Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail

11GB Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 


700 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold

3000GB Seagate BarraCuda ST3000DM008 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s

be quiet! Dark Rock

500GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm)SSD 


LG Electronics CH12NS40 schwarz (bluray disk writer) 

Service Level Gold

Fractal Design Define R6 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz


Gskill F4-3200C16S-16GVK Ripjaws V Arbeitsspeicher 16GB (D4 3200, C16, 1,35V) Einzel ramriegel

Der PC wird hauptsächlich fürs zocken verwendet (wenn möglich auf 4k (30-60fps) oder 2k. Das wird die meiste zeit auf dem Fernseher stattfinden (15ms reaktionszeit und 100hz panel) 

Mein bruder meint das ich ein fehler gemacht habe und ein ryzen 2700X gewählt habe weil der in single core echt mies wäre und der 8700k ein ganz anderes kaliber ist


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

Welchen dark rock?
Wieso jetzt doch den Ryzen? Der 8700k wäre für den 144hz Monitor die bessere Wahl gewesen. Und wieso das Straight Power 10? Und wofür 700 Watt? 
Die 15ms Reaktionszeit kannst du wahrscheinlich ignorieren beim Inputlag des TVs.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (12. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Welchen dark rock?
> Wieso jetzt doch den Ryzen? Der 8700k wäre für den 144hz Monitor die bessere Wahl gewesen. Und wieso das Straight Power 10? Und wofür 700 Watt?
> Die 15ms Reaktionszeit kannst du wahrscheinlich ignorieren beim Inputlag des TVs.



Dark Rock 4 (passt das so?) 

Weil ich keine lust habe für den nächsten cpu und 2 jahren einen neuen Mainboard zu kaufen und der AM4 noch lange unterstützt wird. Zumal ich mich auf zen 2 freue und zen 2 ja auf 7nm produziert wird.  

Aber ist der unterschied zwischen 2700X und 8700k wirklich so enorm krass? 

Wollte den monitor mal aussen vor lassen weil ob 144 hz oder 100hz, kommt es ja nicht an. Mir langt eine gute grafik/auflösung und alles andere ist ja egal. Nur nervt mich das, das der ryzen 2700X angeblich so schlecht sein soll


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

Der ist nicht schlecht. Das ist eine absolut geile CPU. Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf.
AMD hat da was fantastisches abgeliefert!
Ja der Kühler passt. Der Ryzen wird bei weitem nicht so warm wie der 8700k. Sind ja zum Glück verlötet.
Dein Rechner wird klasse. Versprochen. Nur beim Netzteil hatte es ein 550 Watt straight Power 11 auch getan.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (12. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Der ist nicht schlecht. Das ist eine absolut geile CPU. Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf.
> AMD hat da was fantastisches abgeliefert!
> Ja der Kühler passt. Der Ryzen wird bei weitem nicht so warm wie der 8700k. Sind ja zum Glück verlötet.
> Dein Rechner wird klasse. Versprochen. Nur beim Netzteil hatte es ein 550 Watt straight Power 11 auch getan.



Freut mich  danke für die klassen Worte. Intel Politik geht mir mittlerweile auch auf die Nerven. Ähnelt fast so der Politik wie Sony im bezug zur Playstation.  Ich freue mich auf den ryzen 2700X und irgendwann mal auf den zen 2.

Ja das stimmt. Habe den 550 nehmen können, hab es total beim bestellen vergessen. 

Ich habe mittlerweile überall gelesen, das 2 ramriegel besser wären als einer.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

Theoretisch ja, in der Praxis beim zocken macht Dualchanal nicht so viel aus. Wenn du en paar Taler übrig hast einfach nochmal den gleichen dazu packen.


----------



## amdahl (12. Juli 2018)

Gute Güte, so ein Highend-System und dann single-channel RAM.
Dass Dual-channel "beim Zocken" nicht viel ausmacht ist seit mindestens 10 Jahren überholt. Das Problem verschlimmert sich zur Zeit eher da eine vierte Cache-Stufe längst überfällig ist. Kann man das bitte mal auf den Haufen werfen zu "schneller RAM bringt nichts" "eine SSD bringt nur bei den Bootzeiten etwas" und "es gibt einen Weltmarkt für vielleicht 5 Computer"


----------



## RivaTNT2 (12. Juli 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Gute Güte, so ein Highend-System und dann single-channel RAM.
> Dass Dual-channel "beim Zocken" nicht viel ausmacht ist seit mindestens 10 Jahren überholt. Das Problem verschlimmert sich zur Zeit eher da eine vierte Cache-Stufe längst überfällig ist. Kann man das bitte mal auf den Haufen werfen zu "schneller RAM bringt nichts" "eine SSD bringt nur bei den Bootzeiten etwas" und "es gibt einen Weltmarkt für vielleicht 5 Computer"


Naja zumindest was Zen+ angeht ist Dual-Channel aber tatsächlich nicht mehr wert.
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 2700, 5 2600X & 2600 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## amdahl (12. Juli 2018)

Finde im verlinkten Test nichts was darauf hinweist. Wurde das überhaupt getestet?


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass es egal ist. Aber das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist absolut vertretbar. Ich lass mich natürlich auch gern eines besseren belehren.
Also immer her damit


----------



## RivaTNT2 (12. Juli 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Finde im verlinkten Test nichts was darauf hinweist. Wurde das überhaupt getestet?


Gibt doch einen Abschnitt Single-Rank vs Dual-Rank.


			
				computerbase.de schrieb:
			
		

> Überraschenderweise lassen sich durch den Wechsel auf Dual-Rank-Speicher mit dem Ryzen 7 2700X keine Vorteile bei der Leistung in Spielen erzielen. Im Durchschnitt ist er sogar ein Prozent langsamer als der Single-Rank-RAM. In Assassin's Creed Origins sind es sogar drei Prozent. Selten ist die Performance auch mal besser. Total War: Warhammer liefert fünf Prozent bessere Frametimes. Bei Ryzen-1000-Prozessoren stieg die Leistung im Durchschnitt noch um drei Prozent an.



Edit: Ups, grad gesehn dass du von Dual-Channel und nicht Dual-Rank geredet hast. Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupt das Gegenteil


----------



## amdahl (12. Juli 2018)

Und hier ging es  um single-channel


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (12. Juli 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Gute Güte, so ein Highend-System und dann single-channel RAM.
> Dass Dual-channel "beim Zocken" nicht viel ausmacht ist seit mindestens 10 Jahren überholt. Das Problem verschlimmert sich zur Zeit eher da eine vierte Cache-Stufe längst überfällig ist. Kann man das bitte mal auf den Haufen werfen zu "schneller RAM bringt nichts" "eine SSD bringt nur bei den Bootzeiten etwas" und "es gibt einen Weltmarkt für vielleicht 5 Computer"



Also entweder noch einen 16 gb 3200  ram riegel kaufen und dann beide im dual channe laufen lassen oder den single ram zurück und 2 x 8 gb ram riegel kaufen?


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

Wie es dein Budget zulässt


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (12. Juli 2018)

Hab schon fast 2000€ für den pc bezahlt... 

Was bringt mehr leistung 2x 8gb oder 2x 16 gb und wäre das mit 2x 16gb nicht zuviel?


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

Man kann eigentlich nicht genug ram haben. Da du den PC sehr lange nutzen willst, denke ich, sind 32gb schon empfehlenswert. Ram wird genutzt wenn er da ist. So gehst du jedenfalls dem aus dem Weg, dass das jeweilige Spiel auf die ssd auslagern muß. 16gb sind bei deiner Konfig das Minimum. Kumpel @HISN kann da sicher mehr zu sagen. Ich weiß 2000 Taler sind ne Menge Holz. Du kannst auch noch etwas sparen und holst den 2. Riegel in 3 Monaten oder so.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Juli 2018)

Als mir Star Wars battlefront 2 2017 32Gb RAM und 53Gb Auslagerungsdatei (Afterburner Werte) vollgeschrieben hat, war 
es gut 32 Gb RAM gekauft zu haben. Danach hat sich das Spiel auch wieder beruhigt und benötigte nur noch 21-25Gb RAM und 40Gb der Auslagerungsdatei.....Manche Spiele haben in höheren Auflösungen als 1440p eine komische RAM Skalierung....

Ich kann den r7 2700x auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (12. Juli 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Als mir Star Wars battlefront 2 2017 32Gb RAM und 53Gb Auslagerungsdatei (Afterburner Werte) vollgeschrieben hat, war
> es gut 32 Gb RAM gekauft zu haben. Danach hat sich das Spiel auch wieder beruhigt und benötigte nur noch 21-25Gb RAM und 40Gb der Auslagerungsdatei.....Manche Spiele haben in höheren Auflösungen als 1440p eine komische RAM Skalierung....
> 
> Ich kann den r7 2700x auf jeden Fall empfehlen.




Also habe mir jetzt diesen ram bestellt 

16GB G.Skill Flare X schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit. Dürfte aber ein samsung dies sein 

Jetzt dürfte alles paletti sein


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

Nicht machen. Bestell den selben nochmal den du schon bestellt hast. War doch ein ripjaws oder nicht?
Die guten Timings bringen dir nichts, da automatisch der Wert vom schlechteren genommen wird. Ausserdem kann es zu Problemen führen.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (12. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Nicht machen. Bestell den selben nochmal den du schon bestellt hast. War doch ein ripjaws oder nicht?
> Die guten Timings bringen dir nichts, da automatisch der Wert vom schlechteren genommen wird. Ausserdem kann es zu Problemen führen.



Wenn aber beide timings gleich sind dann werden doch beide im dual channel genutzt. Das problem ist, ich lese überall das der hynix IC mit amd nicht gut klarkommt und ein samsung dies besser ist/wäre


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

Aber der andere Speicher den du hast ist kein b die. Der flare hat 3200MHz und cl14, der g. Skill 3200mhz und CL16. Das ist kein Samsung B-Die


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (12. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Aber der andere Speicher den du hast ist kein b die. Der flare hat 3200MHz und cl14, der g. Skill 3200mhz und CL16. Das ist kein Samsung B-Die



Aber auf der liste (über die Samsung B-Die) steht der G.Skill Flare X  DDR4-3200 CL14-14-14-34 Dual Kit.  Der G.skill 3200mhz cl16 ist ein hynix die


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

Achso, du hast jetzt 2 8gb riegel mit 16gb gekauft und schickst den anderen zurück. Dachte du behalt den anderen und hast dann 32gb ram.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (12. Juli 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Achso, du hast jetzt 2 8gb riegel mit 16gb gekauft und schickst den anderen zurück. Dachte du behalt den anderen und hast dann 32gb ram.



Ja genau. Weil mir dann 313€ zu teuer wären... muss mir ja auch eine tastatur und maus erwerben sowie kabelbinder und windows betriebssystem und muss dazu noch den bios updaten. Das geht sehr auf den geldbeute xD

True denkst du amd wird im april 2019 einen guten prozessor liefern der dem 8 kerner von intel konkurrenz bieten könnte? 

Zen 2 müsste doch das potenzial haben vorallem im 7nm verfahren


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Juli 2018)

Das BIOS update hattest du auch selber machen können und win10 bekommst du günstig aus der Bucht.

Bezüglich AMD 2019 lohnt keine Spekulation.


----------



## AlcatraZ24 (14. Juli 2018)

Hallo forum. 
Und zwar habe ich mein pc fertig zusammengebaut. Ich habe ohne ram riegel versucht den pc hochzufahren. 
Die cpu lüfter laufen alle beim start. Mainboard leuchtet sowie grafikkarte leuchtet ebenfalls. Ich habe aber bisher kein piepsen oder sonst was gehört.  Kann ich ohne ram ins bios kommen? 

Ich konnte den pc nicht mit dem power button ausschalten also musste ich den stecker ziehen.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juli 2018)

Ohne ram passiert gar nichts.


----------

